# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  5 نکته برای افزایش عمر باتری گوشی های هوشمند

## elahe4321n

*آیا از شارژکردن مکرر گوشی خود خسته شده‌اید؟*

راه‌حل این مشکل در صرفه‌جویی و استفاده بهینه از باتری گوشی موبایل و همچنین کم‌اثر کردن عوامل مخربی که می‌توانند روی باطری گوشی موبایل تاثیر بگذارند، است. تکنیک های افزایش عمر باتری گوشی را بررسی خواهیم کرد.
زندگی بیشتر ما حول گجت کوچکی به نام گوشی موبایل میچرخد ​. به عنوان مثال خرید مواد غذایی، دیدن و یا شنیدن فایل های موزیک و ویدئو ، بررسی و دنبال‌کردن رسانه‌های اجتماعی، تماس گرفتن از هر نقطه‌ی دنیا و... همه و همه تنها با چند لمس ساده انجام می‌شود.



در چنین شکلی از زندگی، اگر گوشی هوشمند ما خاموش شود، یقیناً به طور کامل، احساس سردرگمی خواهیم کرد و برای جلوگیری از این سردرگمی در ادامه مطالب به بیان چند راهکار ساده و کاربردی برای افزایش عمر و کارایی باتری گوشی،های موبایل خواهیم پرداخت. اگر به فکر باتری لپ تاپ خود هستید، مقاله تکنیک های کاربردی برای افزایش عمر باتری لپ تاپ و چک کردن سلامت باتری لپ تاپ را بخوانید.

*1.اجازه ندهید شارژ باتری گوشی موبایل به 0٪ برسد*

هنگامی که باتری به میزان 20٪ رسید، باتری گوشی موبایل را شارژ کنید و اجازه ندهید تا شارژ آن به 0٪ برسد. اگر شارژ باطری گوشی موبایل به طور کامل تمام شود، باطری گوشی موبایل شما به آرامی توانایی نگهداری شارژ خود را از دست می‌دهد و شروع به تخلیه زودهنگام می‌کند.

*2.شارژ باتری گوشی موبایل را بر روی 90٪ متوقف کنید*

لازم نیست هر بار باتری گوشی موبایل ، 100% شارژ شود. می‌توانید شارژ را تا 90 درصد متوقف کنید، با این کار احتمال شارژ و گرم‌شدن بیش از حد باطری را از بین می‌برید. از این رو، این کار باعث بالا رفتن عمر باتری موبایل می‌شود.

*3.حالت صرفه جویی درمصرف باتری گوشی موبایل (Battery Saver)*

هیچ کاربری استفاده از حالت صرفه جویی (Battery Saver) را دوست ندارد، چرا که باعث محدود‌شدن توان پردازش گوشی موبایل می‌شود. اما این گزینه به صرفه‌جویی در عمر باتری گوشی موبایل هوشمند شما کمک می‌کند و اجازه نمی‌دهد برای چیزهای غیرضروری عمر مفید باتری گوشی موبایل خود را از دست بدهید. بهترین گوشی‌های اندرویدی در سال 2022 را بخوانید.

*4.از شارژرها و کابل‌های مجاز استفاده کنید*

استفاده از شارژرها یا کابل‌های غیر اصلی و بی‌کیفیت ممکن است ایده خوبی از نظر مالی به نظر برسد، اما می‌تواند طولانی مدت، تاثیر مخربی بر عمر باطری گوشی داشته باشد.
اطمینان حاصل کنید شارژر و همچنین کابل شارژ متعلق به شرکت سازنده گوشی موبایل شما است و یا تأییده آن شرکت را دارد. با استفاده از شارژر اصلی، می‌توانید عمر باطری گوشی هوشمند خود را افزایش دهید.


*
5.حذف کردن برنامه‌های غیرضروری از گوشی موبایل*

در آخر برای بهبود سلامتی *باتری گوشی های موبایل* ، بهتر است برنامه‌های غیرضروری را که دیگر مورد استفاده نیستند و وجود آنها ضرورتی برای شما ندارند، حذف (uninstall) کنید.
منبع: سایت ایران رهجو

https://mag.iranrahjoo.com/

----------

